# Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

Wie viele schon wissen ist Hermes ein günstiger Paketeur, bisher wußte ich damit wenig anzufangen weil irgendwie immer noch der Otto-Profitouch anhaftete.
Da mir die 6,50 EUR von DPD und die 6,90 der DHL doch arg auf die Senkel gehen, habe ich mal hier gestöbert:

http://www.hermespaketshop.de/paketeversenden.php

Überraschung und freu: Selbst in unserem Provinzkreisstädtchen gibt es 7 Paketshop-Annahmestellen, teilweise mit Öffnungszeiten ab 05:00 Uhr und bis 22:00 (Mediathek) *goil*. 

Wenn das keine feinen Möglichkeiten alleine von der Zeit her für Berufstätige sind. Also ich finde der Versand kleiner Päckchen (Rollen) zu dem Tarif spitze. #6


----------



## SteinbitIII (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie viele schon wissen ist Hermes ein günstiger Paketeur, bisher wußte ich damit wenig anzufangen weil irgendwie immer noch der Otto-Profitouch anhaftete.
> Da mir die 6,50 EUR von DPD und die 6,90 der DHL doch arg auf die Senkel gehen, habe ich mal hier gestöbert:
> 
> http://www.hermespaketshop.de/paketeversenden.php
> ...


 
Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, obwohl DPD hier bei uns im Büro, was den Paketdienst angeht auch super Arbeit verrichten und immer präsent am Ort sind. Beim DPD bekommt man sogenannte Marken "z.B im Werte von 50€" .
Dann bekommt man ne Service Nr., da ruft man an, und sie holen das Paket ab und wie ich finde auch zu guten Konditionen.
Mit dem DHL haben wir leider  nur schlechte Erfahrungen  ausserdem vviieell zu teuer(z.B Sperrgutpaket ab 1,30Meter für ne Rute über 26€!!!!)


----------



## lippfried (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

hermes ist aber sehr, sehr langsam!


----------



## Tonic (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Das Hermes langsam ist kann ich nicht behaupten.Bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.Maximal 3Tage für ein Paket und das ist ok.Aber jeder hat halt andere Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht.


----------



## vaaberg (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



|abgelehn 

Meine Sendungen gehen nach einigen "Schiffbrüchen" mit fast allen anderen Paketdiensten ausschliesslich zu DPD.
Warum: 1. Hermes billiger ?  2,5 kg 7,80 € - DPD 6,70 €
           2. Hermes unzuverlässig - DPD bis 18.00 abgegeben,
               am nächsten Tag ausgeliefert(99,5%)
           3. Schon mal lange Teile verschickt ? - da scheiden sich
               die Geister: DPD bis 1,75 m ohne Aufschlag !
           4. Bei DPD jede Sendung bis 500,-€ versichert.

Ich versende häufig Heilbuttharpunen - Transportlänge ca. 1,65m verpackt, für DPD und mich keine Problem, normaler Tarif.
Ich muss zwar dorthin fahren, 5 km, aber man wird ausgesprochen nett und sehr schnell bedient.
Und seit neuestem hab ich eine Rabattkarte, 9 Sendungen abschicken - die zehnte ist kostenlos.


----------



## honeybee (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

1. Hermes billiger ?  2,5 kg 7,80 € - DPD 6,70 €...*Hermes bis 25kg 3,90 Eurobzw 3,70 Euro. Preis kommt nicht auf Gewicht, sondern auf die Gurtmaße an*

           2. Hermes unzuverlässig - DPD bis 18.00 abgegeben,
               am nächsten Tag ausgeliefert(99,5%)......*Hermes braucht einen Tag länger. Also Montag abgegeben, Mittwoch zugestellt. Nicht schlimm, oder. Kann Dir aber auch mit UPS passieren.

*            3. Schon mal lange Teile verschickt ? - da scheiden sich
               die Geister: DPD bis 1,75 m ohne Aufschlag !....*richtig

*            4. Bei DPD jede Sendung bis 500,-€ versichert..*bei Hermes auch

*Wenn Du am günstigsten kommst mit DPD dann ist doch gut. Für Leute, die viele kleine/normale Pakete verschicken, die schwer sind, ist Hermes immer noch das günstigste.
Und über den 1 Tag längere Laufzeit sieht man drüber hinweg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Gerade mal weiterprobiert:
bis genau 50cm Längshalbumfang (=f(Gurtmaß)) kostet es sogar nur 3,85 EUR, danach 5,70 EUR, wenn man Online den Paketschein gleich ausfüllt, speichert und somit das Paket anmeldet. Das habe ich mal getan, mein Töchterchen freut sich bestimmt schon aufs Schnippeln des Aufdrucks (incl. Barcode usw.), die Daten aus der Mail zu übertragen ist auch ein Klacks. Geht einfacher und man spart noch 0,25 EUR.

Und noch einen Drauf:
Man kann sich auch registrieren dort, hat dann Online-Status-Verfolgung aller aufgegebenen Pakete und kann auch gleich ebay Daten importieren, für Vielverkäufer bestimmt ne nette Sache.

Und noch was:
Habe am Sa den neuen Hermes-Boten (welch Name) mal nach Zeiten, Laufzeiten und Auslieferungszeiten ausgequetscht: Er liefert jetzt täglich aus, letztes Jahr war es mit jemand anders noch deutlich müder (ca. 1 mal p.Woche). Er sagte, daß auf beiden Seiten, also Einlieferung und Auslieferung i.d.R. ein Tag auftritt, nochmal der Verteilerstellentransport dazu, das wären dann so 3 Tage. Irgendwie tut sich da was bei Hermes, muß wohl mehr von privat durchgehen oder so, ein bischen Konkurrenz und Preisdruck kann den anderen da gar nicht schaden. 385 Cent :g

Das "Rutentransportangebot" von DPD ist aber auch klasse!


----------



## mlkzander (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Jo bin auch geregt da und es funzt tadellos
3,70€ für 25kg ist unschlagbar 
einen tag länger is schnuppe...............


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Ich glaub ihr habt noch die alten Preise. |kopfkrat

3,90 -> 4,10
3,70 -> 3,85

sowas wie neue Preise und nicht mehr 3,90 erzählte mir nämlich gerade der Paketshopstellenunterbeauftrage o.ä.  am Telefon, sehr nett und anscheinend bemüht das jemand kommt. Denn will ich mal nachher los, endlich mal eine Sendung günstig  aufgeben, wenn ich schon das "Ansichtsporto" tragen soll.


----------



## mlkzander (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

stimmt 3,85€
hab noch nix verschickt dieses jahr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Ich verschicke mein "normalen" Paketsendungen sehr oft per Hermes. 

Gut, es dauert länger als mit DHL. Das hängt aber auch sehr von den Hermes-Shop's und deren Betreibern ab. Kleines Beispiel, wenn ich hier bei mir z.B. ein Paket Freitag, egal wann, beim Hermes-Shop abgebe geht es erst am Montag weg. Ist also nicht vor Mittwoch beim Empfänger.
Das selbe Paket beim Post-Shop hier im Ort vor 17:00Uhr abgegeben ist am Samstag beim Empfänger.


----------



## zanderniko (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Hallo,

Die Preise bei Hermes sind zwar günstig, aber die Lafzeiten der Pakete sind doch sehr lange (In der Regel 3-5 Tage). Ein Shop-Besitzer sagte dazu, dass die Pakete erst abgeholt werden bei ihm, wenn es sich lohnt !!!!!!!!!!!!

Öfter ist es bei mir auch vorgekommen, dass Pakete einfach vor die Haustür gelegt worden.
Desweiteren sehen die Hermes Fahrer aus wie die letzten Henker. (ganz zu schweigen von den Autos)
Letztens klingelte einer abens bei mir um 21.00 Uhr und wollte noch ein Paket abgeben und weckte dabei meinen kleinen Sohn. (meine Frau war hellauf begeistert)

Also wer nur auf den Preis schaut für den mag es ok sein, aber Qualität ist etwas anderes.

Da bevorzuge ich doch DHL oder UPS


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

HERMES mit 3,90€ bis 25kg! ist voll zu empfehlen. :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Es hat geklappt, da gibt es wirklich spätabends jetzt eine "Poststelle" im Örtchen!


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

@angeldet
Hatte bisher immer den Eindruck, dass sie bei Dir nur Rollen anliefern. Auf Euro Paletten!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Ja hin und wieder muß aber auch wieder was raus , war in der Tat ein Rollenpaket.


----------



## norgepeitscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



zanderniko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Preise bei Hermes sind zwar günstig, aber die Lafzeiten der Pakete sind doch sehr lange (In der Regel 3-5 Tage). Ein Shop-Besitzer sagte dazu, dass die Pakete erst abgeholt werden bei ihm, wenn es sich lohnt !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...






kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen #d an was man sich alles so stoßen kann...|uhoh:


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Na 21 Uhr wäre mir auch nen bischen hart.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Loup de mer (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Ich gucke immer bei posttip.de (sehr zuverlässiger Vergleich) und versende mit dem jeweils Günstigsten.
Mit Hermes hatte ich, obwohl schon oft genutzt, noch nie Probleme.
Faustregel: klein und schwer --> Hermes / groß und leicht --> DHL

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## honeybee (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



zanderniko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Preise bei Hermes sind zwar günstig, aber die Lafzeiten der Pakete sind doch sehr lange (In der Regel 3-5 Tage). Ein Shop-Besitzer sagte dazu, dass die Pakete erst abgeholt werden bei ihm, wenn es sich lohnt !!!!!!!!!!!!



3-5 Tage......soso

Ich verfolge in regelmäßigen Abständen meine Sendungen und habe immer (99,9%) Laufzeiten von 2 Tagen. Das heist....Montag wirds hier abgeholt und Mittwoch ist es beim Kunden. Ein Paket machte mal einen Umweg durch ganz Deutschland und wurde in ein falsches Depot eingeliefert. Somit dauerte es vom Versandtag bis zur Zustellung 8 Tage, da ein WE dazwischen lag. Kann Dir aber auch mit GLS, DPD, DHL, UPS etc. passieren.

Auch hat sich mein Fahrer noch nie beschwert, wenn ich mal nur 2 Pakete als Abholung hier stehen hatte.



> Desweiteren sehen die Hermes Fahrer aus wie die letzten Henker. (ganz zu schweigen von den Autos)


Nun, dann dann verwechselst Du wohl die Paketzusteller mit den Kleinpostzustellern. Denn letztere fahren ihren Kram mit den privaten Autos aus.



> Letztens klingelte einer abens bei mir um 21.00 Uhr und wollte noch ein Paket abgeben und weckte dabei meinen kleinen Sohn. (meine Frau war hellauf begeistert)


Böse böse.....da erdreistet sich einer, abends noch zu arbeiten. Evtl. war er ja schonmal Tagsüber da und hat niemand angetroffen und wollte das Paket noch zustellen?


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Bei uns ist es wohl so das hermes, an einer bude nur 1 mal in der woche das packet oder päckchen abholt.
habe es mal verfolgt, meist werden sie Mittwochs abgeholt, siehste in der Sendeverfolgung.

oft montags ein päckchen abgegeben, aber war mittwochs mittags noch nicht auf der reise .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kunze (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Hallo!

Ich versende seit fast 2 Jahren auch fast nur mit Hermes.

Laufzeit 2 bis 3 Tage. Ich bin zufrieden. #h


----------



## honeybee (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es wohl so das hermes, an einer bude nur 1 mal in der woche das packet oder päckchen abholt.
> habe es mal verfolgt, meist werden sie Mittwochs abgeholt, siehste in der Sendeverfolgung.
> oft montags ein päckchen abgegeben, aber war mittwochs mittags noch nicht auf der reise .
> mfg Lachsy



Das ist dann allerdings übel Clarissa.
Hier in unserem Paketshop wurde jeden Tag abgeholt.

Und jetzt lasse ich abholen, zahle keinen Cent mehr und der Fahrer kommt, wenn ich was da habe. Und wenns nur ein Paket ist......

Zudem gibts dann noch die Option XS-Paket


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

jana zb das glas was bei dir steht kam ja mit hermes 

da war es auch so , montags abgegeben, dienstag geschaut nix, mittwoch nix, Donnerstag konnte ich es entdecken . 

wir haben jetzt auch hier die möglichkeit mit GLS zu verschicken.

nachdem ich mal gesehn haben wie DPD mit Pc umgeht beim verladen wird einem ja angst und bange das die ganz ankommen. hier sind viele die für DPD fahren sogenannte Subunternehmen, fahren also nur im auftrag von denen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und jetzt lasse ich abholen, zahle keinen Cent mehr und der Fahrer kommt, wenn ich was da habe. Und wenns nur ein Paket ist......



Zu welcher Zeit kommt denn dann der Fahrer und holt das Paket ab? 


Bei uns sind die Hermesfahrer selbstständige Subunternehmer. Und die Fahrzeuge sehen z.T. schon auch danach aus.|uhoh:  Wobei es mir aber egal ist mit was der Fährt, und wenn es ein klappriges Mifa-Fahrrad ist....


----------



## honeybee (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



Lachsy schrieb:


> hier sind viele die für DPD fahren sogenannte Subunternehmen, fahren also nur im auftrag von denen.



Ich bin früher mal für German Parcel gefahren........jetzt GLS

Das sind alles Subunternehmer, egal wo Du hinschaust. Ich möchts ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr machen.|uhoh:


----------



## honeybee (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Zu welcher Zeit kommt denn dann der Fahrer und das Paket ab?



Ich muss bis abends 21Uhr einen Abholauftrag online in Auftrag geben.
Der Fahrer kommt dann am nächsten Tag zwischen 12 und 15Uhr, wobei sich das Zeitfenster individuell ändern läßt.  

Wenn ich jetzt sage, ich möchte gerne, das zwischen 15 und 18Uhr abgeholt wird, geht das auch. Oder zwischen 9 und 12Uhr. Alles machbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Aha, Danke für die Info. :m


----------



## honeybee (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

@Stuffel....ich weis nicht wie es bei dem privaten Service ist mit den Abholzeiten.

Ich Regel alles über http://www.Profipaketservice.de


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Ist das nicht Schnulli ob ein Tag mehr oder weniger, wenn bis 25kg nur 3,90€ + Steuererhöhung kostet! #h


----------



## muddyliz (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade mal weiterprobiert:
> bis genau 50cm Längshalbumfang (=f(Gurtmaß)) kostet es sogar nur 3,85 EUR, danach 5,70 EUR, wenn man Online den Paketschein gleich ausfüllt, speichert und somit das Paket anmeldet. Das habe ich mal getan, mein Töchterchen freut sich bestimmt schon aufs Schnippeln des Aufdrucks (incl. Barcode usw.), die Daten aus der Mail zu übertragen ist auch ein Klacks. Geht einfacher und man spart noch 0,25 EUR.


Frag mal in deinem Hermes-Paketshop nach, da gibt es kostenlose Blätter in DIN A4 mit integriertem Aufkleber. Einfach darauf drucken, Aufkleber abziehen und aufs Paket kleben. Fertig. Und der Rest von der Seite ist deine Quittung, die nimmst du auch mit zum Shop und lässt sie dir dort quittieren.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Faustregel: klein und schwer --> Hermes / groß und leicht --> DHL
> 
> Gruß Thomas #h




genau richtig so mach ichs auch. Pakete ab 1,20m zb ruten per gls 13,90

gruß
and


----------



## The_Duke (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Ich bin auch zufriedener HERMES-Kunde und die Paketlaufzeit ist für mich nicht so unbedingt wichtig.
Ob jetzt ein Tag mehr oder weniger...egal.
Was mich allerdings leicht nervt ist die Unsitte, daß Pakete bei irgendwelchen Nachbarn abgegeben werden...durch aus mal zwei Häuser weiter...und man keine Benachrichtigung in den Briefkasten bekommt, wem das Paket übergeben wurde.
Was bin ich schon Paketen hinterher gerannt, weil der dusselige Auslieferungsfahrer keine Ahnung mehr hatte, wem er das Paket übergeben hatte!
Unterschrift war nicht lesbar und ich soll halt mal rumfragen...super!


----------



## norgepeitscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zufriedener HERMES-Kunde und die Paketlaufzeit ist für mich nicht so unbedingt wichtig.
> Ob jetzt ein Tag mehr oder weniger...egal.
> Was mich allerdings leicht nervt ist die Unsitte, daß Pakete bei irgendwelchen Nachbarn abgegeben werden...durch aus mal zwei Häuser weiter...und man keine Benachrichtigung in den Briefkasten bekommt, wem das Paket übergeben wurde.
> Was bin ich schon Paketen hinterher gerannt, weil der dusselige Auslieferungsfahrer keine Ahnung mehr hatte, wem er das Paket übergeben hatte!
> Unterschrift war nicht lesbar und ich soll halt mal rumfragen...super!




dat is dann wirklich nicht so lustig |gr: bei uns klappt das mit den nachbarn glücklicherweise tadellos :vik: bin kaum zu hause ist das paket schon hier :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Hermes Paketdienst aktuell regional*

Gute Paketempfängernachbarn sind da Gold wert, meine links und rechts funktionieren super, ist wohl alles eine Frage des Anlernens ! :q  (Anfütterns) 
Revanchieren tun wir uns natürlich auch immer gerne, zeitweise durch ebay-Käufe meiner Frau besteht aber ein eklatantes Ungleichgewicht.  Ich wäre ja eh mehr für ne neuartige Rohrpost. :g


----------

